# Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode



## Andy Antitackle (14. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Kollegen. Haben am Nächsten Samstag ein Boot bei Wellenreiter in Grossenbrode gemietet. Soll auf Dorsch und Plattfisch gehen. Habt ihr Tips ?  War jemand die letzte Zeit los ?  Die Kutter liegen momentan auch immer vor Grossenbrode und fischen zwischen 15 und 17m. Sagasbank oder lieber Richtung Staberhuk. Was könnt ihr sagen ?  Gruss Andy Antitackle


----------



## Eristo (14. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Auf jeden Fall habt ihr eine sehr gute Ausgangsbasis! Genaue Ziele kann man jetzt eigentlich noch gar nicht empfehlen, weil die Windrichtung und -stärke ja mit entscheidet.


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Moin .

Es kommt auch auf die Ps stärke des Bootes an welche 

Strecke man absuchen kann.

Dorsch ist im moment schlecht aber vor Grobo gehen Platte

in guten größen auf wurm.



Gruss Jochen,


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Moin .

Es kommt auch auf die Ps stärke des Bootes an welche 

Strecke man absuchen kann.

Dorsch ist im moment schlecht aber vor Grobo gehen Platte

in guten größen auf Wattwurm .



Gruss Jochen,


----------



## Amigo-X (16. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Die Jungs von Wellenreiter fragen, die wissen täglich was geht. 
Für Platte braucht man nicht weit fahren 6-9 m. Wassertiefe links von der Hafenausfahrt. 
Wenn ihr n büschen weiter fahrn wollt, die Westspitze der Sagasbank so bei 9m. 
Seeringler und Wattis liefen die letzten Tage gleich gut.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (16. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Danke schon mal. Werden mit 15 Ps unterwegs sein. Wattwürmer sind auch dabei.  Wollte eigentlich auf 15m um Dorsche zu ärgern. Platte dürfen aber auch nicht fehlen. Die werden wohl flacher sein. Würde mich eher in Richtung Staberhuk orientieren. Andy Antitackle


----------



## Sparky1337 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Moin Moin,

ich werde Montag oder Dienstag auch los sein kannst ja mal berichten 


Grüße


----------



## Andy Antitackle (20. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

So sind zurück. Trotz wenig Wind haben wir um 12 Uhr abgebrochen.  Da war so eine Hohe Düngung das glaubt man nicht. Sind immerhin 7 Plattfische geworden


----------



## savelinus (24. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Hallo Amigo-Z, ich werde zwischen 19. und 26.Oktober in Großenbrode sein. Wäre eine oder zwei gemeinsame Ausfahrten denkbar? Natürlich bei entsprechender Kostenbeteiligung. Könnte ev. auch meine Frau mitfahren, Nichtanglerin aber verdammt gut, wenn es um das leibliche Wohl geht....
Ich bin unter dem Pseudonym "Savelinus" angemeldet. Sollte es Dich mal nach Oberbayern verschlagen, könnte ich Dir spannendes Fischen auf große Seeforellen (sogar mitn der Fliegenrute) und auch auf Zander bieten.
Meine e-mail Adr. herbert.andreas@gmx.de
Grüße derzeit von einer Alm in Tirol (bis ca. 20.09.)
Herbert Helmer


----------



## astacus (25. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Moin, Moin,

man könnte es auch mal im Binnensee auf Brassen versuchen . Ich hatte immer schon mal tote gesehen und jetzt im Wassersportzentrum ein lebendiges Tier.

Ahoi Astacus.


----------



## Amigo-X (27. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*



astacus schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> man könnte es auch mal im Binnensee auf Brassen versuchen . Ich hatte immer schon mal tote gesehen und jetzt im Wassersportzentrum ein lebendiges Tier.
> 
> Ahoi Astacus.



:m Jo vielleicht wär das was als Dorschersatz :vik:


----------



## Heilbutt (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Hallo, 
Wir sind morgen ab Grobro unterwegs.
Ich hoffe die Dünung legt sich bis dahin noch etwas. 

Gibt es aktuelle Tipps? 
Wir werden mit 50 PS unterwegs sein.

Gruß 
Holger 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## astacus (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Moinsen,

gibt keine Dühnung:

http://www.ferienpenthouse.de/webcam/webcam-ext-mega.jpg

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## Heilbutt (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Danke, sieht wirklich gut aus! 
In Hohenfelde u.U. schunkelts derzeit noch ganz nett....

Gruß 
Holger 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## astacus (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Mein Faustregel ist, dass ich ab alles Ost 3 im Hafen bleibe. Denn 3 kann gerne mal 4/5 in der Spitze werden.

Ahoi Astacus


----------



## Heilbutt (1. September 2016)

*AW: Tips für Kleinboot Tour ab Grossenbrode*

Moin, 
Kleiner Bericht von gestern :
Um 9 Uhr bei wenig Wind rausgefahren und relativ lange Fisch gesucht.
Am besten ging es dann auf Platte ca. 1km östlich vom Fehmahrnsund.
Dort hatten wir ständig Bisse.
Nur Butte ab 30 cm gingen mit, und bei 15 St.  Haben wir aufgehört. 
Gegen mittag kam etwas Wind aus S - SO auf, ansonsten War echtes Badewetter. 
Schöner Tag mit sehr schönen Fischen. 

Gruß 

Holger 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------

